# Drop-in AR trigger for Steel Challenge



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

I have been shooting my MP 15-22 at the steel challenge and really enjoying it, I know that AR triggers drop in to the MP 15-22 but I do not know which drop-in kit to get for this type of high speed shooting. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gieselle S3g


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I second the Geissele suggestion.

Saving to get a new trigger for my SR-762, too.

Geissele Automatics | Quality Triggers for the Warfighter and Competitor


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like those too,but these work on my budget

ALG Combat Trigger (ACT)

The "G" in ALG stands for Geissle. It's the daughter's company


----------

